# Can I Handle 3? Pros-Cons..



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

DH and I are thinking about a 3rd Malt which a few of you already know. I never thought we would have 2, but I love it!:wub: My DH is concerned that 3 may be too much for us to handle. (We are both in our 50's.) What made you decide on a third? What are the pros and cons of 3 (besides more vet bills, food, and potty pads?) Are we too old? (Yes, I'm older than you, Pat!:HistericalSmiley I do not want to get a 3rd baby, and decide later that it is too much so this is not a decision we would make lightly. Do ya'll think I should stop at 2? Am I :wacko1:?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes one is too much to handle (such as this week for me) but I can't imagine that 3 would be any harder than 2. I think I remember someone here saying that once you make the leap from 1 to 2 the rest are a piece of cake


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....um...you sayin' I'm old? :HistericalSmiley:

Well all I ever wanted was exactly what you have....two cute little dogs. And I did and life was good. Then somehow this thing with Tinker came up...I didn't want him, wasn't looking, and even said "no". My thoughts and worries were the same as yours exactly! But for some reason - not even sure how it happened, I ended up with this little knucklehead yorkie boy. 

....it was fine. Took a while to figure out the walking thing. They're not sick very often so vet bills aren't extraordinary. They don't eat all that much, so didn't end up spending more on that either. 

And as for Ava...??? I got greedy, plain and simple. :blush: I couldn't love them all more if I tried.

Their are two who like to go out with me and two who like to stay home - so that works out good. Taking a walk with four is challenging, but after trying out many configurations, I've got it. And like last night, I took two at a time - more exercise for me :thumbsup:.

The only draw back I see now is the "pack mentality" when something needs to be barked at :blink::w00t:. 
And one day I may need to learn how to groom them myself - that's expensive!!!

Does that help any???


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOH how exciting!! Well, I only have my one and only Bailey boy right now, so I'm not much help...but when I am able to, I will be adding one, or two or three more! :w00t: I have heard from others that getting a second dog is a little challenging at first but the leap from two to three is no big deal  I say if you can manage the extra costs, then go for it!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

If it is something you really want, I say go for it. I rent but if I owned my own house, I would definitley get another one...more to love!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had 3 fluff since I was as young as you, well for about, oh 13 1/2 years. Ru's age. Now during the period before I found MiMi it seemed lonely to have only 2. I did have to learn to do the grooming myself.

I have vowed that when Ru goes, I will not get another Malt.
I will not get a smaller Malt.
I will not get a Cosy or Ava.
I will not call Josy and tell her to let me know if she has a pup that is too small.
I will not, I will not, I will not!

Hmmm:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:...maybe, no, no, no.

Maybe you need a little boy?

I don't think that you would regret it, it may be a little more work, a bit more expense, but I can't imagine regretting it. I never did.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey April, I'm older than 50 and I have 4 Malts, 2 IGs and a YPoo! So no, you're not too old. I think mine became calmer & more affectionate once I added Jamie. Tanner would still like to be the only dog so he ignores everyone, Frankie was a bit aloof before Jamie, now not so much. Then along came Kelsey. And really, after 2, what's one or two or three more! Just remember to give everyone plenty of one-on-one Mommy time.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh i wish i could be strong about this one like i told everyone i went to get one baby and ended up with two but the one thing i can say is we love our babies so much if i was older and my kids where grown out of the house then i dont think another one would be too much we are moms we tend to do very well with nurturing and love and caring and I am the exact way with all of my kids my boys and Juliet and Romeo it would be something you and your other half would really decide and if the money is not a problem with grooming and vet bills lets face it its not alot compared to their lives and health. Most important your time if you have it to give then im sure it would be great to add another little one


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Sometimes one is too much to handle (such as this week for me) but I can't imagine that 3 would be any harder than 2. I think I remember someone here saying that once you make the leap from 1 to 2 the rest are a piece of cake


Thanks, Erin. In your case, I tend to agree. Once that sweet baby of yours comes along, you will probably be glad that Hunter is your only other "baby".:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> ....um...you sayin' I'm old? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Well all I ever wanted was exactly what you have....two cute little dogs. And I did and life was good. Then somehow this thing with Tinker came up...I didn't want him, wasn't looking, and even said "no". My thoughts and worries were the same as yours exactly! But for some reason - not even sure how it happened, I ended up with this little knucklehead yorkie boy.
> 
> ...


Yep. Thanks, Pat. I do my own grooming but the "pack mentality" could be an issue. We already have that problem but I am working on it. I would definitely stop at 3, if I got another.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> OOOH how exciting!! Well, I only have my one and only Bailey boy right now, so I'm not much help...but when I am able to, I will be adding one, or two or three more! :w00t: I have heard from others that getting a second dog is a little challenging at first but the leap from two to three is no big deal  I say if you can manage the extra costs, then go for it!!!


Nida, do you have puppy fever? Maybe it was all the Malts at Pat's house and didn't Carina bring her puppies? Did you hold one?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was really nervous about getting two, took me quite a while, but have to say I am loving it. :biggrin: I must admit after two adding another doesn't seem so bad  Lynda with her four in her lap just seem so cute...... but I am not heading that way just yet. When I had kids, getting a third seemed so much harder to me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

donnad said:


> If it is something you really want, I say go for it. I rent but if I owned my own house, I would definitley get another one...more to love!


We own our home, but what if we should have to rent? I'll bet they wouldn't let us have 3. Thanks, Donna.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I have had 3 fluff since I was as young as you, well for about, oh 13 1/2 years. Ru's age. Now during the period before I found MiMi it seemed lonely to have only 2. I did have to learn to do the grooming myself.
> 
> I have vowed that when Ru goes, I will not get another Malt.
> I will not get a smaller Malt.
> ...


 You've had 3 all this time? My goodness. I have had a boy and I think DH wants another girl. I love cuddle time with my girls in the bed and having them in my lap. I have to share both of them with my DH and that is hard.:HistericalSmiley:So, in a sense, I feel "lonely" Thanks, Sylvia.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey April, I'm older than 50 and I have 4 Malts, 2 IGs and a YPoo! So no, you're not too old. I think mine became calmer & more affectionate once I added Jamie. Tanner would still like to be the only dog so he ignores everyone, Frankie was a bit aloof before Jamie, now not so much. Then along came Kelsey. And really, after 2, what's one or two or three more! Just remember to give everyone plenty of one-on-one Mommy time.


Thanks, Marti! I love to love on them but sharing with my DH is hard. I thought two would be great but when DH gets home from work, the girls just want him. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I was really nervous about getting two, took me quite a while, but have to say I am loving it. :biggrin: I must admit after two adding another doesn't seem so bad  Lynda with her four in her lap just seem so cute...... but I am not heading that way just yet. When I had kids, getting a third seemed so much harder to me.


Thanks, Maureen. I remember being nervous getting my 2nd Malt but it was really much easier than I thought it would be. BTW, would love to see some pics of Penny & Lola.:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I have three, and am **ahem** past the 50 mark as well. I will tell you that three is a bit of a game changer, but not in a bad way. Food isn't the issue, because our dogs eat about 1/2 c. of food a day. For my three, not even close to what one big dog eats! Grooming is another thing. Best to be able to do most, if not all of it yourself! The vet bills could be problematic if you have any health issues (hopefully not). And I think the biggest thing is managing the dog family relationship. Everyone wants to be in your lap, they all want your time. I try to make one on one time with all of mine at one time or another. But it is time consuming. They aren't just on auto pilot. And there is no guarantee that they will all love each other. But they will ALL love you! So, don't do it for the dogs. If your two are happy together, they do not need a third to be happier. But if you REALLY want three for yourself, then go for it! I don't regret any of my babies. Love them all to death.

P.S. ALOT more poop!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

romeo&juliet said:


> Oh i wish i could be strong about this one like i told everyone i went to get one baby and ended up with two but the one thing i can say is we love our babies so much if i was older and my kids where grown out of the house then i dont think another one would be too much we are moms we tend to do very well with nurturing and love and caring and I am the exact way with all of my kids my boys and Juliet and Romeo it would be something you and your other half would really decide and if the money is not a problem with grooming and vet bills lets face it its not alot compared to their lives and health. Most important your time if you have it to give then im sure it would be great to add another little one



Thanks Ursula and welcome to SM! My youngest son will be out of college in a couple of years. We don't see him much as he is busy which is a good thing. So, we are moving into the empty nest years. I am retired and home so I do have the time.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I do feel when you have two people, two is easier to manage than three. But then I have had my hands full for a long time now.  And I do not regret it, I think you will find challenges with having a third, but it won't be something you end up regretting. 

As for the renting thing, yes it does make it more of a challenge, even traveling sometimes hotels or vacation rentals will set a limit of 2. But for the most part you can just look a bit more and find a place that will allow three. I had to rent when we first moved and had three at the time. It was something the landlord had to be talked into, and he was wary, but agreeing to have the carpet professionally cleaned helped ease his mind.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My DH and I like to travel and both our girls are tiny and travel well together in the same car seat. We almost always bring them and have never had a problem with hotels, etc. Those of you with 3 or more, what do you do when you travel or do you just stay home?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April - Pam and I had a long conversation about this at Nationals. Somehow - 3 is a lot more work than 2. I love each and every one of the fluffs and would never be without them, but I wish that I had stuck to 2.

Secret, the smallest of the 3 and the easiest to take care of, is the last one I added, so it certainly isn't because of her. Of the 3, she eats the least, takes less time to groom, is less demanding of me, etc., etc. 

I can't really pinpoint why 3 seems to change the dynamtics so much -- but it does.

I love to take the girls with me on the weekend for errands, etc. and with 2 it was easy to take both. With 3, it's more difficult and I find myself taking one with me and leaving the other 2 at home (I rotate which one gets to go). I truly enjoyed taking the 2 with me and feel sad when I leave 2 at home.

Traveling is also more difficult. Taking 2 on trips was pretty easy, but 3 is not. Again, I either leave all of the them at home and have my pet sitter come and take care of them, or take one and leave the other 2 at home with the pet sitter. Then, of course, I worry the entire time I'm away.

Also, to me, it's harder to have 1:1 time with 3 than it was with 2 -- at home, I mean. Each one wants my attention at the same time and each feels left out if I give my attention to another one. It just seems that when I had only 2, they were both able to play with me and be close to me at the same time, but with 3, one always seems to feel left out. Well actually 2 seem to feel left out as I now seem to interact with only 1 at a time -- or all 3 at a time which is hard and which the fluffs don't seem to enjoy.

And let's talk about clothes. Not a big deal, I know, but I usually make outfits for the girls and now I have to find 3 that coordinate together. Harder than 2. LOL

Again -- it's hard to pinpoint, but there are so many times I wish that I had stuck to 2.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April - Pam and I had a long conversation about this at Nationals. Somehow - 3 is a lot more work than 2. I love each and every one of the fluffs and would never be without them, but I wish that I had stuck to 2.
> 
> Secret, the smallest of the 3 and the easiest to take care of, is the last one I added, so it certainly isn't because of her. Of the 3, she eats the least, takes less time to groom, is less demanding of me, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lynn for sharing this. I can see how traveling would make it more difficult to have 3. I don't think I would like that kind of stress as we do want to be free to travel and traveling now is pretty easy. Also, I'm glad you pointed out about how interaction with 3 may change the dynamics. I ran into that as a breeder. I became so busy attending to everyone's needs, there was less time to just enjoy them which is one of the reasons I gave up showing and breeding. And Malts are high maintenance which is another thing to keep in mind.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, I have three, and am **ahem** past the 50 mark as well. I will tell you that three is a bit of a game changer, but not in a bad way. Food isn't the issue, because our dogs eat about 1/2 c. of food a day. For my three, not even close to what one big dog eats! Grooming is another thing. Best to be able to do most, if not all of it yourself! The vet bills could be problematic if you have any health issues (hopefully not). And I think the biggest thing is managing the dog family relationship. Everyone wants to be in your lap, they all want your time. I try to make one on one time with all of mine at one time or another. But it is time consuming. They aren't just on auto pilot. And there is no guarantee that they will all love each other. But they will ALL love you! So, don't do it for the dogs. If your two are happy together, they do not need a third to be happier. But if you REALLY want three for yourself, then go for it! I don't regret any of my babies. Love them all to death.
> 
> P.S. ALOT more poop!!!



Thanks, Pam. Yes, a lot more poop!:HistericalSmiley:It would be more time consuming and health could be an issue. Even if we could afford the vet bills for 3, if one gets sick, there would still be the other two to care for. I did that with my skin-kids.:HistericalSmiley: Two is definitely doable, but 3 just might be a stretch for me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I do feel when you have two people, two is easier to manage than three. But then I have had my hands full for a long time now.  And I do not regret it, I think you will find challenges with having a third, but it won't be something you end up regretting.
> 
> As for the renting thing, yes it does make it more of a challenge, even traveling sometimes hotels or vacation rentals will set a limit of 2. But for the most part you can just look a bit more and find a place that will allow three. I had to rent when we first moved and had three at the time. It was something the landlord had to be talked into, and he was wary, but agreeing to have the carpet professionally cleaned helped ease his mind.




Thanks, Carina. I'm glad I brought this up on the forum. There are definitely some things to think about. I love having two, but not sure I will love having 3. But goodness, I just adore Maltese, don't you?!:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I definitely think two is my limit. Hubby and I do a lot of traveling and would do even more if not for the dogs. It is hard to find a good dog sitter, and for me that is more expensive than vet bills. Sometimes the sitter costs as much as the trip. It is also expensive traveling with dogs. The airlines charge for the dogs(sometimes the ticket for them is more than it is for me), the hotels charge extra fees, and just the logistics of traveling with two dogs is overwhelming to me. I travel with a carriage, a collapsible pen, food, toys, puppy pads, ect. It means another suitecase and more fees for luggage. Many hotels and vacation rentals do not allow dogs. Also we are restricted where we can go and what we can do with the dogs along.

I dog sit for my daughter, and occasionally for friends. Having three dogs is a lot more work IMO. As much as I love my Malts, if anything were to happen to one of them, I think I would be content with one. I really think it depends on your lifestyle whether one, two or more dogs is right for you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I find having 3 a lot more difficult than when it was only the girls -but I am sure that is because Milo is the most demanding, requires the most grooming and is much more dependent than the girls. 

I'd actually add a 4th in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think one of the challenges is seeing all the adorable Malts here on SM -- especially the puppies. Then we get puppy fever. Malts are so wonderful and make us so happy that it seems like we're always thinking of adding another one.

I will say that I'm glad that I got a retiree for my 3rd instead of a puppy. After thinking about it a lot, I realized that Lacie (who was turning 6 at the time) and Tilly who had just turned 4 would be happier with a mature fluff. Also, because I'm not home during the day to really work on the potty training.

So, I guess it's normal to think about adding more -- but again, I personally wish I had stuck to 2.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't gotten a second fluff because when I stop and think about all these things, my conclusion is that it wouldn't be the best thing for our family at this time.

1) How much more expensive will it be to groom them?

2) How much more time and how much more difficult will they be to bathe and keep clean?

3) How much time do I spend with Dora every day? Will I be able to give Dora this amount of attention and another fluff too? 

4) How will I know who ate the leftover pizza scraps on the coffee table? What if it was something more dangerous like pills or chocolate and I can't figure out who ate it?

5) Do I have the room for each fluff to have their own separate space until I can trust them to be alone together?

6) How hard do I think it would be to travel with them?

Even if I thought I could handle all of the above, in my case it wouldn't be fair to our aging cat to have another dog to deal with. But I also work full-time. If I stayed at home most of the day I could probably work out the above problems (except the cat) with a little more time and money. So it depends on the individual family and situation.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I think one of the challenges is seeing all the adorable Malts here on SM -- especially the puppies. Then we get puppy fever. Malts are so wonderful and make us so happy that it seems like we're always thinking of adding another one.
> 
> I will say that I'm glad that I got a retiree for my 3rd instead of a puppy. After thinking about it a lot, I realized that Lacie (who was turning 6 at the time) and Tilly who had just turned 4 would be happier with a mature fluff. Also, because I'm not home during the day to really work on the potty training.
> 
> So, I guess it's normal to think about adding more -- but again, I personally wish I had stuck to 2.


 Lynn, it's like potato chips! Hard to just have one...two...three.....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It has nothing to do with age. If you feel you can manage 3 go for it. One thing I know, it's not for me. I was a one human child only, and I am a one dog only person. If you can afford 3 and don't mind the work to take care of them go for it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow April, you must be really pulled apart. You have about equal pros and cons. I suggested that you get a boy, because that's what worked for me. The 2 girls were a little bit competitive, but the boy always deferred to their desires. However, my first boy was a bichon and my current boy is a coton. I have never even known a Maltman.

In the end, what will...and should...happen is that you will get a third dog if you simply cannot resist. If you can resist, you will be happy with your two gorgeous little girls. As you have heard the pros and cons and they come to be pretty much equal, either path you chose will certainly be the right path.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Without going into a lot of detail I will say that I never thought in a million years that I would have four fluffs, but I do. I am way past 30:w00t: I have a very supportive husband and there is not one of my fluffs we regret getting. We love them all so much. It is time consuming but then we are home all day and we have no grandchildren. I honestly believe that they have kept us younger than we would have been without them. I also learned quickly how to do their grooming when our third was added. There is nothing that puts a bigger smile on my face than to watch my Malts play with each other. I must confess though, when I get up in the morning I count them to make sure I didn't add a fifth during the night. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Without going into a lot of detail I will say that I never thought in a million years that I would have four fluffs, but I do. I am way past 30:w00t: I have a very supportive husband and there is not one of my fluffs we regret getting. We love them all so much. It is time consuming but then we are home all day and we have no grandchildren. I honestly believe that they have kept us younger than we would have been without them. I also learned quickly how to do their grooming when our third was added. There is nothing that puts a bigger smile on my face than to watch my Malts play with each other. I must confess though, when I get up in the morning I count them to make sure I didn't add a fifth during the night. :HistericalSmiley:


Lynda, you and your four beautiful fluffs are too too wonderful. I really had to LOL at your post. Darn, I wish you lived next door to me.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I have come to a decision. Lynda and Sylvia both need to move in next door to me. Now that would be perfect. :chili::chili: I can play "how many Malts can I hold at once", and then if I feel overwhelmed, I can take them next door!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted three, but two's my limit, we RV and most parks only allow two.
I'm anxious to see what you decide


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I think I have come to a decision. Lynda and Sylvia both need to move in next door to me. Now that would be perfect. :chili::chili: I can play "how many Malts can I hold at once", and then if I feel overwhelmed, I can take them next door!!:HistericalSmiley:


Seriously, wouldn't that be wonderful? How about a community, like those ones where you have to be over 55, but instead you have to have at least one Malt. Then we could travel, because we'd always have baby sitters near by. I think we are on to something here, April. But it has to be in California. I love California:Sunny Smile:, and especially Healdsburg, way too much to live anywhere else.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Seriously, wouldn't that be wonderful? How about a community, like those ones where you have to be over 55, but instead you have to have at least one Malt. Then we could travel, because we'd always have baby sitters near by. I think we are on to something here, April. But it has to be in California. I love California:Sunny Smile:, and especially Healdsburg, way too much to live anywhere else.


What a great idea! A Maltese community!
We could all travel then, you're right!


I have 3 munchkins, but if I had two go everywhere kind of girls, like Rose & Lily, I would prob just have two if travelling was a big part of my life.
2 vs 3 didn't make a difference in my case (when it comes to travel) as I can't travel anyways with Paris' needs. 
I have done one overnite trip last year and Hubby stayed home with them.
And then last weekend I was away for 48 hours to see family and Hubby was home the whole time.
That's in a span of almost 2 years.

I love my three, everyday is like Animal Planet in my house. :chili:
They are more playful I find with three.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

stop at 2. I have 3 and can't give all the attention I would like to give. Besides with 3 you have the odd one out.2 bond and the other is left out. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

janettandamber said:


> stop at 2. I have 3 and can't give all the attention I would like to give. Besides with 3 you have the odd one out.2 bond and the other is left out. Thats just my opinion.[/QUOTE
> 
> Um, if you are really feeling over-burdened I'd be happy to take MeMe off your hands. Might be a little confusion for a while between MiMi and MeMe but it would work out.:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent: Just sayin....................


----------

